# Sea Ark 2472 quality and shallow water?



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone know how shallow the Sea Ark 2472 will run? What about get up in? Does any have any experience with this boat or the Sea Ark brand? Besides Boatright I've been looking at 22 and 24 footers in aluminum. 22 as a minimum length Any other's out there that you particurly like? I am thinking more and more about trading in my fiberglass rig for aluminum. I love trying to get ultra shallow along with not worrying about your boat hull. Would love to have y'alls thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Might look at these: www.xpressboats.com


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Any other personal opinions out there on this boat or even Sea Ark in general? I have combed through every single aluminum forum, . Still just looking for additional information and even what people think of making the switch from a fiberglass to aluminum boat? Thanks!


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

Just get a boat right and be done with it a 24 Texas scooter with a 250 sho will be my next boat


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm on my second Weldcraft. It's a 2072 and the previous was an 1860. Great boats. Another good brand is Alweld. Don't have much experience with SeaArk but have heard good things about them. Same with Triton's aluminum boats and the G3. 

If you want to go shallow, you'll want to get a tunnel hull. I also recommend having sponsons on it whether it has a tunnel or not. 

There are pros and cons on aluminum boats but I personally prefer them. One con is that they get hot in the sun, but I've got the safe floor in mine which makes a world of difference.


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

Check out the Phantom SJX (google or youtube it). I believe it is a SeaArk boat with the Mercury SportJet. That sportjet should let you run as shallow as a good tunnel prop, but will probably use a little more fuel. Easier to set up.


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

I think you are on the right track. I've researched most of the aluminum boat manufacturers that build boats in the Texas/Arkansas/Louisiana areas and I think that Sea Ark makes the best 'mass produced' aluminum boats. It'd be the one I probably would buy for a shallow water boat. I have an old CC for big water and want to eventually buy another aluminum 18-20 footer with sponsons for shallow water fishing. I currently have an old mid 90's Alumacraft fish and ski for my shallow water fishing. I like the Alumacraft 2072 but feel like Sea Ark's are better.

Boatrights are probably the cadillacs of aluminum boats and are great but way to expensive for my taste. I believe they have them outsourced in Louisiana (?) and then do the rigging themselves.

G3/Express are good to but I don't think they are as good as Sea Ark (just my opinion).

There are some really good custom (no-name) type builders in Louisiana that make great boats using 5086 grade aluminum which is probably the best you can get. I think that most airboats are made of 5086 grade aluminum (Air Ranger / American air boats in Orange) and any aluminum boat made out of this stuff is going to be better than even a Boatright.

Hankos makes awesome aluminum boats as well.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the feedback. I'm looking at a new Sea Ark 2472. I would finish out the inside also with safefloor also. I would run a 150 vmax with a bob's low water pick up, add a jack plate, raised console, sponsons, trolling motor, etc. Basially all the bells and whistles. I've looked at pretty much all of the brands. Boatright's are super nice but expensive and heavy. Sea Ark seems to be one of the few builders that use a .125 gauge. I looked at All Weld, Weld Craft, and some of the others and they use a .100 gauge aluminum. Sea Ark was one of the few production manufacturers that uses a higher gauge and comes with a lifetime warranty on the hull which is why I have now narrowed it down to them. I'm open to all others though still.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dont rule out a triton. a friend of mine bought a new one. he has a 115 E-tec on that thing and it will run 40 wide open! has a nice half tunnel, giant! front and rear decks, semi v and he put a jack plate on and it will run all the way up on 6. the skeg is about 4" below the hull with the jack plate on 6. not a shallowsport buy all means but it impressed me. the center console needs to be raised, its to low. i think its a 20 foot rig.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

There was a poster awhile back who complained that Sea Ark wouldn't fix a cracked weld under warranty. 

Supposedly SA denied the claim because they claimed their boats were not rated for rough water, or something like that. They claimed it was to be used in rivers etc, not open bays. Might do some checking.

Good luck.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=195931&highlight=seaark+warranty\


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

http://seaarkboats.net/company-info/warranty/

_SeaArk Boats produces boats for recreational use in sheltered waters. Use of SeaArk Boats outside of sheltered waters may void warranty._


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Had a 18x60 weldcraft with tunnel and sponsons rigged with a 115 with jack plate, used mainly in the salt. I would not recommend this boat.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the information fellas. I really appreciate it. I think I am going to hold still with my boat now for the time being. I might go look at a small jon as a second boat option and still keep mine. I have some aprehension about pulling the trigger now on a large one. Thanks again for all of the great feedback and experiences!


----------

